# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keel klachten

## ElleMeDit

Haai
Ik heb last van een raar gevoel in mijn keel...al 2 maanden lang :S
Ik moet de hele tijd hoesten, veel slijm, moeite met slikken en vooral HEEL VEEL hoesten.
Steeds is het weer anders. En nu heb ik al 3 weken lang van het gevoel alsof er een haar in mijn keel zit en een irritant hoestje dat gewoon niet weggaat en ik elke sec moet hoesten...en het kriebelt echt verschrikkelijk.
Heb ook vaak brok in mijn keel enzo...
maar dat hoesten en dat haar gevoel is het ergste...
weet iemand wat die is ik ben eigenlijk best bang dat het iets ernstigs is...en ik zit dan de hele tijd hoestend in de klas op school :S
Ik heb ook steeds van die 'kriebel steken' in mn keel...en als ik hoest gaat het maar niet weg...
ja ik ben hypochonder maar toch, ben echt bang dat het iets ernstigs is of dat ik stik ofzo...
Ik heb ook de hele tijd een brok in mijn keel en ik ben bang om te slikken  :Frown: 

ik ben echt bang dat ik doodga...en ik ben al 30000 keer naar de huisarts geweest en ik denk dat hij mij ondertussen zat is...

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je het de hele dag door, waar je ook bent?
Het zou namelijk heel goed kunnen zijn dat bepaalde ruimtes te droog zijn, waardoor je irritatie van de keelslijmvliezen krijgt.
Ik neem aan dat je huisarts chronische keelontsteking, bronchitis, TBC en dergelijke al uitgesloten heeft?

Ben je al eens getest op allergische reacties? Veel slijmvorming kan immers ook allergisch zijn... Sommige mensen krijgen bijvoorbeeld overdreven slijmvorming van melk. Als je dat slijm voelt zitten, blijft je keel geirriteerd, en dan is het niet gek dat je blijft hoesten. En door al dat hoesten raakt het nog meer geirriteerd.

Je zit nog op school, zeg je.. Op die leeftijd komen kwaadaardige aandoeningen van de luchtwegen eigenlijk helemaal niet voor, dus daar hoef je niet bang voor te zijn. TBC is wel helemaal terug van weggeweest, elke paar jaar is er wel weer ergens een uitbraak. Maar als je altijd gevaccineerd bent, is die kans ook klein.

Probeer je ook eens wat minder druk te maken om dat hoesten. Hoesten kan namelijk ook een zenuwtrekje zijn, dus dan versterk je het alleen maar met je gepieker.

----------


## ElleMeDit

> Heb je het de hele dag door, waar je ook bent?
> Het zou namelijk heel goed kunnen zijn dat bepaalde ruimtes te droog zijn, waardoor je irritatie van de keelslijmvliezen krijgt.
> Ik neem aan dat je huisarts chronische keelontsteking, bronchitis, TBC en dergelijke al uitgesloten heeft?
> 
> Ben je al eens getest op allergische reacties? Veel slijmvorming kan immers ook allergisch zijn... Sommige mensen krijgen bijvoorbeeld overdreven slijmvorming van melk. Als je dat slijm voelt zitten, blijft je keel geirriteerd, en dan is het niet gek dat je blijft hoesten. En door al dat hoesten raakt het nog meer geirriteerd.
> 
> Je zit nog op school, zeg je.. Op die leeftijd komen kwaadaardige aandoeningen van de luchtwegen eigenlijk helemaal niet voor, dus daar hoef je niet bang voor te zijn. TBC is wel helemaal terug van weggeweest, elke paar jaar is er wel weer ergens een uitbraak. Maar als je altijd gevaccineerd bent, is die kans ook klein.
> 
> Probeer je ook eens wat minder druk te maken om dat hoesten. Hoesten kan namelijk ook een zenuwtrekje zijn, dus dan versterk je het alleen maar met je gepieker.



Nee de huisarts zag niks ._.
ik heb het overal...
en ik heb nu ook moeite met slikken
op sommige momenten kan ik gewoon helemaaaal niet meer slikken
dan raak ik in paniek enzo...
en als mijn moeder en mn zusje weer gaan schreeuwen helpt het niet echt....

----------


## MissMolly

Zoals je dat laatste schrijft.......
Dat klinkt toch wel heel erg als een stressreactie. Hoe drukker je je maakt, hoe erger het wordt...
Blijkbaar zijn er flinke irritaties die jou heel erg hoog zitten.
Zijn er de laatste tijd dingen die je opkropt, of waar je je zorgen over maakt?

Bij sommige mensen slaat stress op de maag of de darmen, bij een ander op de luchtwegen.

----------


## ElleMeDit

Ja, volgens mij komt het op alletwee...want als ik bijv een boer laat...heb ik het gevoel alsof er eten omhoog komt...en dat het dan blijft steken in mijn keel...het voelt als een brok eten...of is dat gewoon lucht?? ook als ik eet blijft het hangen voor mijn gevoel...

----------


## wendyd31

Al een hoestdrank geprobeerd?

----------


## ElleMeDit

> Al een hoestdrank geprobeerd?


yep , werkt niet

----------


## wendyd31

> yep , werkt niet


Welke heb je geprobeerd en hoelang?

----------


## ElleMeDit

> Welke heb je geprobeerd en hoelang?


eentje van natterman ofzo...2 weken lang...en nu een van etos...1 week ofzo...

----------

